# how to measure exemestane; dropper not marked



## NorCalTRT (Jun 28, 2015)

I got some exemestane and want to try dosing at 6.25 mg ed but the dropper is not marked. 

What should I use for measurement? Im inclined to go buy a dropper with measurements? Or maybe a syringe will give me the most accurate reading so the amount used is consistent.


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Go to cvs or any drug store and ask for a free oral syringe. They should give it to you free. Walmart does.


----------



## SUKS2BU (Jun 30, 2015)

I use an oral syringe but I have heard that you can use a normal syringe just remove the needle.


----------

